# Where to buy FBQ 2496



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I ordered the FBQ2496 a month ago from a local guitar shop and I find out today Behringer has back ordered and no delivery date is available. Does anyone know a distributor that has this device in stock and would ship to Barrie Ontario Canada?

Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Dwight Angus said:


> I ordered the FBQ2496 a month ago from a local guitar shop and I find out today Behringer has back ordered and no delivery date is available. Does anyone know a distributor that has this device in stock and would ship to Barrie Ontario Canada?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry I don't.

But, you can do a search online, then call or email the store and ask them if they have it in stock or not :yes:


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Good idea
thanks


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I got mine from PartsExpress, currently showing as In Stock:

Behringer FBQ2496 Feedback Destroyer Pro

:T


Tim
:drive:


----------

